# Back pain



## bwg84387 (Feb 10, 2016)

Just a question does any other ladies experience back pain due to sciatica its just my wife is having alot of back pain and discomfort have any of you other ladies experienced this and does loosing weight help if not what will


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Feb 11, 2016)

I feel for your wife, because sciatica is miserable! I was cured of it by a combination of chiropractic and massage therapy. My chiropractor, however, is not one of these guys who tie you in a knot and then jump on you; he takes what he calls a 'micro' approach, which is more like massage combined with the sort of exercises you do in physical therapy. If you don't have a micro-chiropractor in the neighborhood, she might get some relief from PT. My back problems (which accompanied the sciatica) were caused by a tightening of the QL muscle, which pulled my spine just enough to make it pinch a nerve. The therapeutic massage cleared that up pretty quickly. Hope this helps.


----------

